# Almost a frame, TOC The Hill Climber on Craigs List in Half Moon Bay, CA. Dragged up from a fishermans net?



## gkeep (Aug 11, 2020)

This shaft drive frame, what's left of it, is interesting. Seems the company was pretty advanced in it's shaft drive technology.
The remains of the head badge say Hill Climber and San Francisco. Anyone ever heard of this badge? Wish the badge lettering was clearer. Wish the bike was complete! 








						Vintage Bike Frame - collectibles - by owner - sale
					

“The Hill Climber” Make me an offer. Please check out other antiques that I'm selling by clicking...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				



.

Found this reference on Wikipedia, in 1902, The Hill-Climber Bicycle Mfg. Company sold a three-speed shaft-driven bicycle in which the shifting was implemented with three sets of bevel gears.

Someone was restoring on in 2009. https://www.bikingbis.com/2009/07/1...mber-first-multiple-gear-bike-produced-in-us/.


----------



## bike (Aug 11, 2020)

was a 3 speed someone here or at nostagic.net had one years ago- I cannot find it with search.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2020)

WOW! What a shame.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 11, 2020)

Holy!  That's the second one of these known. I have some info on these, will try to find it.


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 11, 2020)

Two 1903 Hill-Climber references and web link to restoration of a Hill-Climber bicycle:













__





						Hill-Climber bicycle story
					





					web.archive.org


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 11, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> Two 1903 Hill-Climber references and web link to restoration of a Hill-Climber bicycle:
> 
> View attachment 1246159
> 
> ...



Good job on searching the Web Archive.... prolly should copy that stuff and save it.  I'll see if I can get ahold of Al Teitjen for permission to re-publish that here.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 11, 2020)

I love it!  I just want to hang it up as art.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 11, 2020)

fat tire trader Chris (Fat Tire Trader) is always looking for Bay Area Bike history. Maybe he has more info?


----------



## all riders (Aug 11, 2020)

OA bath, little WD-40.....should be good to go


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 11, 2020)

Send it off to My Mechanics and watch as he machines every part to fit better than new?


----------



## John G04 (Aug 11, 2020)

@Velocipedist Co.  can fix it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2020)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## tim elder (Jul 19, 2021)

When I was heavy into shaft drives years ago having owned, ridden, restored, and sold over 150 of them, this was my holy grail that I searched for high and low for years.  Nice find, even as is.  I would definitely hang that one on the wall.


----------

